# Winter Riding tips?



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

So previously whenever ive ridden in the winter its been on dirt, now im not really feeling it on the road. Do you guys have any tips on how to stay alive out there? My gripes right now are the roads covered in slippery leaves, cold and damp roads being slippery, drivers looking even less than usual.

In my last few rides ive almost slammed the side of peoples cars since they just plain ole arent looking for cyclists. People already dont watch for cyclists in the warm weather, in the cold it seems like that look even less than that! My rides seem to be more focused on staying alive rather than a proper workout. Should I just hang up the bike for a few months and do a run focus instead?


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Get some inexpensive lights and put 'em on blink mode. It really does help.


----------



## zender (Jun 20, 2009)

Get your riding done relatively early in the morning before traffic picks up. 

Flashing lights - don't try to save a few bucks, get a decent set. A good rule of thumb is if you look into the lens of your bike lights at close range and it induces a seizure it's bright enough. 

Try to ride in a good sized pack (clubs, shop rides etc).


----------



## izzyfly (Jul 10, 2009)

Them blinkers plus these rear view mirror(s).

1. Keep 'em toes warm. I put on a pair of ziplocks (small size) over my socks before putting on the cycling shoes/booties, keeps the toes warm against the cold air you hit every time you pedal forward or when going downhill. Also wear 'em disposable rubber gloves (they come in a box of 50) before putting on the regular gloves.

2. Tap your breaks periodically when you ride through rain, or after going through a puddle..keeps them 'dry' just in case you have to slow down fast (same principle used on car brakes where you need tap them after going through a puddle or flooded area).

3. Slow down before turns, don't lean aggressively when the road is wet. There's these "Kool Stop" salmon pads which also help.

I'm sure this list can keep going on, so any more suggestions for winter riding, please tack 'em on


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

as to traffic, I'm fortunate to live in Monterey. Lately in the early mornings its frosty, so I do some yoga here at the house, then get on the computer, follow up on emails, try to generate some wrench work, etc...

around 9am or so, I try to get out the door and go ride.

if you're accustomed to riding dirt, you can ride your MTB on the road. I ride a Hunter 29er, which is pretty much my main bike, I use it on the road, and dirt.

another option is, I use my Surly Big Dummy to run errands/ride/mobile wrench, etc...

rain: I use a Showers Pass Elite 2.0, and a Gore helmet cover. 

if its really dumping something stupid, I bust out a set of "Moose Mitts" and toss chemical hand warmers into them, to help keep my hands warm.

all I use are PI barrier booties. Use some silicone between the cleats and your shoes.

i.e. the slots which allow your cleat placement to be adjustable, simply allows water to seep in.

I found it hilarious that when standing on wet ground my socks would get wet (MTB) because the water seeps in. Silicone is the answer. No more water seeping thru the soles of shoes.

Peet Feet shoe dryer: awesome! if you don't have one, you will want one.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Aug 12, 2008)

commercial grade rubber gloves are great in a serious downpour.
i.e. Ace Hardware, the ones with cotton inside, and/or use a glove liner


----------

